# Speed Sensor Bad? just a couple quick questions.



## navyman0528 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 98 nissan frontier 2wd 4cyl and the speedometer has been jumping around and been getting steadily worse. I have two questions:

1. (This might sound dumb by the way) If I take out the speed sensor will my tranny fluid come out. I'm just not sure if its actually in the main area.

2. If/when I do it how can I find out what the correct readings are supposed to be?

Oh and its just the speedometer not the whole instrument cluster so I dont think its the unified meter control unit. I could be wrong though and any thoughts and advisement would be awesome and appreciated.

AT2 (AW) USN

"Ours is not to reason why, Ours is but to do or die."


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

1. Not much.
2. Check the FSM. You can get one at PHATG20.NET.
3. You don't indicate how many miles on your truck but the speed sensors and speedometers are areas that get a lot of posts.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

> 1. (This might sound dumb by the way) If I take out the speed sensor will my tranny fluid come out. I'm just not sure if its actually in the main area.


really only if you drive it








> 2. If/when I do it how can I find out what the correct readings are supposed to be?


[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL] [URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]


----------



## My98Front (Dec 31, 2006)

Took mine out the other day, 10mm I believe. Only a couple of drops of fluid. I put a meter on mine set for AC, gave it a spin and she was putting out. Book says it should be 0.5v. This did not solve my problem though, only let me know sensor was capable of putting out, my speedometer does not move until I reach around 45 mph and then it jumps to around 80mph and will increase from there. Once I go below 45mph it drops to zero.

There is a way to turn the odometer/trip meter into diagnostic mode and do simple test. I just learned of this and have not had time yet to try it out.
If I knew an easy way to copy/paste out of the pdf file I would post it here for you.

OK I see golfer posted what I was looking at. Guess I will have to use imageshack in future.

Good Luck
My98Front


----------



## soybot (Apr 23, 2010)

new user to the forums, just bought a 98 frontier and have the exact same issue. It seems the image that golfer linked to or uploaded has since dissappeared. i know this is an old post but i'm just shooting in the dark, can someone tell me how to enter this diagnostic mode, to check whether my speed sensor is bad, the gauge itself.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

speedos in these models go bad quite frequently. new cluster would be my bet...


----------



## mrwhizard (Mar 5, 2008)

We can repair virtually any Instrument Cluster problem in 1998,1999 Frontiers. Visit Mr. Whizard Technical Services - Instrument Cluster Repair, Speedometer Repair, Odometer Repair and Digital Dash Repair for more info.


----------

